# Trendmasters Jupiter 2, how accurate?



## modelguy123 (Feb 2, 2005)

I noticed the Trendmaster's Jupiter 2 kit on eBay, & I've seen it go for quite a bit previously. Just curious, does anyone know how accurate it is compared to the Polar Lights kit? What are the strong & weak points of the kit.

FYI, here's the link: 
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5990678564&ssPageName=ADME:B:WN:US:1 

Thanks


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Considering that the Trendmasters Jupiter 2 is actually a toy, not a kit, it's fairly nice.

The strong point is the exterior shape which is quite accurate...not "model quality" accurate but unmistakably Jupiter two. It has working landing gear which functions nicely. The seats don't match the full size prop but they are infinitely better than the PL "park bench" seats.

The big negative is the fanciful interior which bears absolutely no resemblence to the full size set. It's not even worth detailing the individual discrepancies since pretty much EVERYTHING inside is wrong.

As a pre-built representation of the J2, you could do worse. You can pull it out of the box, put it on the shelf and be pleased that it looks like a J2. Just don't take the top off to expose the interior .

The Trendmaster J2 has evolved into a collectible for Lost In Space fans. It is much sought after not because of superior accuracy. It is sought after because it's a nice toy that saw very limited production. Great for the collector and fan...not so good for the accuracy purist.

I'd be happy to have one.

Well, actually I have THREE! I have one on display next to my PL kit and two of them stashed away in their original, unopened boxes.


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

I've got a few Trendmasters J2's as well. Personally, I think they did a much better job with the side edge - and I wish PL had taken the same approach... I took one of mine apart, sprayed it "Bright Silver" and put it on DF Howard's J2 landing pad (with sound). It makes a great display - not 100% accurate, but good enough to make you smile


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Looks like you and I have the same collection. I recognize the red footbox of your Remco robot...same as mine. On my robot, the side stickers are printed way off-center. It looks rather sloppy but I've come to appreciate the look of authenticity because you realize that no reproduction would be that far off !


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Here's a pic of my Jupiter 2s:



The Trendmasters is on top and noticed that I've broken my own rule by removing the top to display the interior. However, in this case, I'm displaying it as a collectible toy and not as an accurate model of the interior. The lower J2 is the PL kit.


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

Here's another one with a movie theatre promo reel for the LIS movie next to my PL J2 that I put on a Lunar Models base.


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

And another with a small part of my LIS collection...


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Hey, I certainly recognize all of those pieces! I only collected a few movie items because I was stretching my limited resources too thin so I concentrated on the TV show.

Here's a cabinet with a story about my most fortuitous acquisition:



I bought one of those chrome robots off of that internet auction site. As part of this story, I later came to discover that the chrome bots were made in three variations based on pistol color: blue, red(closer to orange) and grey.

Shortly after getting my chrome robot with a grey pistol. I was picking up my mother from the bus station as she returned from a trip to the U.S. (I'm in Canada). She handed me a large bag and said, "I don't know if these are any good but I know you collect Lost in Space items so maybe you can use them". I opened the bag and found two more chrome robots...one with a blue pistol and one with a red pistol. By pure chance, my mother had bought the two missing variants.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

GEH737 said:


> Here's another one with a movie theatre promo reel for the LIS movie next to my PL J2 that I put on a Lunar Models base.


You got my favorite LIS collectable, the Franklin Mint B-9! Gotta love that sound chip, it makes the Masayuda and Trendmaster Robot's voice sound pretty bad.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

All great collections! I got my share, but no place to put them out.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I wish I'd had bought two of the J2's from Trendmasters when I could have
purchased them at $25.00 each! I sold the one I had when I needed $$
Now I have none!  It is a great toy. Any one of you collectors that have
a bunch of them... I'd buy even an open one!! :wave:


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

www.mjvar.com still has a few.
Not for $25.00 though!


----------

